# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid - Taken] 2 b&w maps for fantasy novel. Continent overview and closeup of country.

## HeatherMichelle

Im looking for two black and white maps, one a more detailed section of the other. The first is a continent on an earth sized planet surrounded by water and suggested landmasses at the edges. The second is of one nation on the continent, closer up, showing specific cities, mountains and forests. Open for artistic interpretation 

The first map shows the borders of the nations and their capitals, and the great highway passing through. It should also show the coast, major forests, and mountains. The forest on the right needs to have two larger trees, one bigger than the other to indicate there may be hidden forest citys(but not obvious). The bottom kingdom is lined in the south by a mountain range, and nothing south of the mountains need to show. On the left, just north of the mountains is a forest starting at the coast and snaking out above the mountains, theres a little space in between the trees and the foothills of the mountains. 

SUPER ROUGH sketch: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bwc...ew?usp=sharing
Still rough sketch showing country and capital breakdown, and the great highway https://drive.google.com/file/d/1WLt...ew?usp=sharing

Second map needs to show just the biggest country as seen in the black square: https://drive.google.com/file/d/19qi...ew?usp=sharing 
The capital is market by the big star, labeled Tross
Red stars are other key castle/cities The most north one is Labeled Tate, the lower one is labeled Comak
The 4 yellow dots are locations of Arrival points from illusion, and should be marked by a symbol of some type. The yellow dot in the bottom right should be right on the coast. There should also be a 5th one just to the right of the big kingdom Aluna, but the scale is so off here, I wasnt sure how to add it. 
Needs to show the great highway (in blue) and the smaller highways(in green)
Most of the open land is farmland with wooded areas scattered in.

The scale of the map in my image  is incredibly wrong. The distance between the most north red dot and the black star right next to it is about 50 miles, but the distance of the main castle, to the yellow dot in the forest area should be further apart, like 350 miles.
$300 USD **Negotiable** payable through paypal

Example maps I love the look of: 
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com...448f8def9f.jpg
https://66.media.tumblr.com/fd81060b...7f9o1_1280.jpg

*Quality & Size*

Professional, Required for print, Fully Black and white 
Dimensions of map #1 (full continent : 5 inches by 7 inches (300ppi), Raster
Dimensions of map #2 (main country : 5 inches by 7 inches( key for both maps added to the bottom of the map, so actual map height is flexible) (300ppi), Raster

*Time Constraints*

I would like to have something in the next few months (before September at the latest)

*Copyright*

I would like copyright of the map. *open for negotiation*

*Contact Details*

Prefer email:
heathermichelle07--at--gmail.com
(remove the -- and convert "at" to @)

----------


## HeatherMichelle

This has been taken, thanks so much guys!

----------

